# Client/Server per Crossover Lan Kabel



## dehlen (4. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe eine vielleicht nicht ganz so Java spezifische Frage an euch. Ich habe eine Client/Server Anwendung mit Java ServerSockets geschrieben. Es wird ein Server auf einem Laptop geöffnet mit einem Client der sich per localhost verbindet. Auf einem anderen Laptop starte ich dann einen zweiten Client, der sich über die IP Adresse des ersten Laptops mit dem Server verbindet. Die beiden Clients können so miteinander kommunizieren. Die Verbindung und Kommunikation klappt auch bereits (getestet wenn beide Laptops im gleichen WLAN sind). Nun stehe ich aber vor dem Problem, dass unter Umständen kein WLAN zu Verfügung steht und daher hab ich mich gefragt, ob es möglich ist die beiden Laptops mit einem Crossover Lan Kabel zu verbinden. Das heißt die konkrete Frage ist, ob ich anstatt beide Laptops in ein gemeinsames WLAN zu schieben, jene Verbindung auch ohne Internetverbindung mit einem Lan Kabel erzeugen kann und ob/was ich dann an meinem Programm verändern muss, damit das auch läuft.

Vielen Dank,
Gruß David


----------



## anti-held (4. Sep 2014)

Das geht.
Du musst nur sicherstellen, dass du die richtige IP-Adresse vom Server hast.
Denn normal wird dir vom DHCP Server deines Routers eine IP-Adresse zugewiesen.
Bei einer Cross-Over Verbindung musst du dich selbst darum kümmern.

Ohne die Adresse des gegenüber zu wissen, müsstest du einen Umweg gehen:
Dein Server hört auf einem von dir festgelegten Port auf UDP-Pakete.
Dein Client verschickt einen UDP Broadcast an diesen Port und bekommt vom Server eine Rückmeldung.
So könnten diese ihre IP-Adresse austauschen.


----------

